# Trim and rename Recordings



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to be able to trim a video on the Tivo without having to use a computer.
Periodically I see something that I want to save for later and press record.
However, it saves the prior 30 minutes also. I need just a few of the minutes that I just watched.
If I could later trim the beginning off so that the snippet begins at the point I want to watch.
It's not so much the space but not having to FF through the program to find the spot I want to watch. 

Renaming these snippets would also be nice so I know what they are later.

bdog


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

One thing you can do is change the channel and change back, that will clear the buffer so you can record, but you need to do it early enough to catch whatever it is to record.

You can only edit the video after you download to a computer and edit with programs like VideoReDo for Windows. Rename the file and send it back to the Tivo.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

You don't mention this but IF you have a second tivo, pause the original show where you want the recording to start. Go to the other TiVo and "transfer from paused point". When you get to the end of the segment you want stop the transfer. That effectively trims start and beginning but requires two TiVo's on the same network, same account.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

I did that with one show when transferring to new Tivo, but will be selling PremiereXL so won't be able to do it going forward.
bdog


----------



## miwi98 (Jan 30, 2010)

It would be nice to know if a movie is in B&W or Color. Plus I wish u would list the correct length of the movie since it is obvious that when u list 2 hrs it mean that the movie slot is for 2 hrs but that is not the length of the movie.


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

BiloxiGeek said:


> You don't mention this but IF you have a second tivo, pause the original show where you want the recording to start. Go to the other TiVo and "transfer from paused point". When you get to the end of the segment you want stop the transfer. That effectively trims start and beginning but requires two TiVo's on the same network, same account.


I would have never thought of that. Not that I trim Tivo videos, but that's a great idea.


----------



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

I used the second Tivo method when I transferred some videos to the new Tivo.
However, since I now have a RoamioPro, I am selling the PremiereXL w/LT so that won't be an option in the future.

bdog


----------

